# Google- DDW: Meditation Calms Irritable Bowel - MedPage Today



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*DDW: Meditation Calms Irritable Bowel**MedPage Today*Explain that mindfulness training was associated with significantly improved symptom scores for *irritable bowel syndrome* patients compared with a support group. Note that symptom scores remained decreased at three months after the intervention, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

